# amano shrimp larva



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

so my amano shrimp just gave birth and there is hundreds of pin head size shrimp floating around, should I just leave the there until they die. because this is my crs breeding tank and I don't do water changes.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They will die and pollute your water, as they require salt.

I would just scoop them up and then feed them to some fish.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> They will die and pollute your water, as they require salt.
> 
> I would just scoop them up and then feed them to some fish.


I was thinking about doing that, hope my net is fine enough so that they won't just fall threw it.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

coldmantis said:


> I was thinking about doing that, hope my net is fine enough so that they won't just fall threw it.


or try a amano shrimp tupper wear experiment =P I would toss a bit of aquarium salt in it to make a brackish water, put one of your riccia stones in there for food, slowly add aquarium water until you convert it to freshwater. I dont know anyone having amano babies live to adult size, it would be a cool experiment if u have time... or like dark side.. feed those dudes to a hungry fish.


----------

